# Camper Insurance?



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I called state farm to add my camper. They said it was 25.00 a month. It covers comp and collision. Every thing else is coverd by the car or home owners. Does this sound correct? What am i missing?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> I called state farm to add my camper. They said it was 25.00 a month. It covers comp and collision. Every thing else is coverd by the car or home owners. Does this sound correct? What am i missing?


That sounds about right. We have State Farm too, and we pay something like $270 a year ($22.50) a month...Sounds right to me


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That sounds about right. Liability is covered under your auto policy when moving. Your homeowners may cover liability to others when parked. Unlike the fancier but pricier policies from AON, Progressive, and others geared to RV's, it does not provide additional coverage for personal contents, vacation interruption coverage and full replacement. I checked into all those and felt the additional costs for me were not worth it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We have USAA at $92 for 6 months. USAA rates are low, but you need to be a military person (or married to one) to enroll.

Randy


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Mine's $219/yr ($100 deductible) with State Farm. You probably get the "special" FL price, though! lol


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Check to make sure that it offers replacement coverage, not actual cash value. That is the biggest perk of getting coverage through an rv company. Also, you should check to see if it covers your personal belongings, in addition to the tt. Another nice perk from the rv guys is that they offer campsite liability which is a lot like homeowners' in the fact that if someone is riding a bicycle past your camper and runs into your rear slide, knocking out their last 2 teeth, it will cover you in a law suit. You hope you never have to use it, but the rv guys offer a lot more in the line of coverage.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This topic comes up all the time...so you'll get a ton of input.









I use Farmers and pay $98 a year with a $250 deductible


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi!

I also have a 31 rqs and unfortunately today I put in my first insurance claim. My provider is NJ Manufacturers and I pay $194 yearly. The last trip we took, the sites were extremely tight. Upon exiting the site, yes exiting, we were bit by a tree! As my husband was pulling out, the ground was somewhat sandy and the trailer pivoted into the tree and was stuck on a huge knot. Fourtunately, the owner of the campground provided the assistance of a tractor. The tractor held tention while about 3 huge men picked up the trailer and moved it approx 2ft. It was very difficult to keep the trailer from pivoting back. Now as far as the damage.......luckily no one was hurt. The rear storage door has a hole in it, the water heater door is bent, and a dent under the storate door. It hit in a good spot though as it could have taken out the whole side. I was not going to claim through ins, however, when I received the estimate I changed my mind. $1800







!! This brought up the insurance issue again, whether or not to look elsewhere for better coverage. My deductable is 1000.00. I see several others are much less. Many things are covered for example the awning, etc. When I asked about belongings inside such as a tv, I was informed that would be covered under homeowners and the adjuster would make the decision. I do not believe our policy is replacement coverage but rather actual cash value. Any input?? Thanks, Kimberly


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I also have State Farm and I called the other day to make sure of my coverage, if you have home owners and auto insurance with them, all of these overlap to cover your TT with the extra $25/$30 per month, as for replacement they will pay the amount you insured at the time your policy was taken out, not to purchase a new replacement TT.

Stan


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

We have State Farm , 188.20 / yr 500.00 deductable. 
Hope this helps you shop rates.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Mine's $219/yr ($100 deductible) with State Farm. You probably get the "special" FL price, though! lol


Special Florida Price:

1- Arm
1 - Leg
First born child
1/2 Annual Gross Income.










Dan


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

It sounds about right. They quoted me $75 every 6 months with Allstate. That is quite an improvement over the $175/month and climbing that I used to pay for our motorhome. I am a happy camper.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Mine's $219/yr ($100 deductible) with State Farm. You probably get the "special" FL price, though! lol


Special Florida Price:

1- Arm
1 - Leg
First born child
1/2 Annual Gross Income.










Dan








[/quote]

Wow...you guy sure are living large in Florida.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Mine's $219/yr ($100 deductible) with State Farm. You probably get the "special" FL price, though! lol


Special Florida Price:

1- Arm
1 - Leg
First born child
1/2 Annual Gross Income.










Dan








[/quote]

WOW only 1/2 your Gross Income????


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

Liberty Mutual is $85.00 a year with $100 deductable (when we put it in storage it will be only a few dollars a month). Anything inside is covered under our homeowners (keep those receipts in one place) policy. We have a 2006 21RS.








Hope this helps!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay, let me add my 2 cents as an Insurance Agent,

The policy you have is ACV (actual cash value) NOT replacement cost. That means they will either pay for the repairs or the book value of the trailer AT TIME OF LOSS, whichever is less. As these things depreciate pretty rapidly, be advised you could end up still owing on the trailer should it be totaled.

Your auto policy only covers liability while your trailer is attached to a scheduled auto on the policy. Your home policy may cover the liability, and it would cover the contents but keep in mind that then you need to file another claim on your home policy as well as your auto, and it will be subject to whatever deductible you have on your home policy. So now all of a sudden you have two claims against you.

As an agent, I always recommend getting a policy designed for TT's. It has all the coverages needed on one policy, and better coverages at that. Plus, if you do have some claims, it will not effect your home or auto policies. It is worth the little extra in premium for the better coverage.

I hope I helped









Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info Bill!

We are comign up to renewal time, and I need to be taking a closer look at my coverage, and what options are available.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I use State Farm for my 2005 21RS.

I pay $146.40 year with a $250 deductible.


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

Very helpful information Bill! Perhaps Liberty Mutual's TT's coverage isn't the best choice. So glad I learned this now rather than later.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

I have state farm as well, couldn't tell you the exact price but $20-$25 per month sounds right. I was also told that I had insurane that would cover up to the value stated when first purchasing the insurance.

Muliedon


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

I have progressive's full replacement coverage at 33.00/month. That seems a bit higher than most are paying, but I am also on my second camper in a year after my first was totaled in a fire. Progressive handled everything, and I was able to go from a 25rss to a 28 rsds with no out of pocket expense to me. I am a firm believer in total replacement coverage. A few extra dollars a month is definately worth the piece of mind that comes with knowing that if anything happens to my camper, my insurance company will buy me another one at the current prices, not what I paid "x" number of years ago.
Brent


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I also have State Farm, $1,000 deductible, on my 27RSDS. Premium is $400/year, but it's replacement value. Got a quote from GMAC, with Camping World, and it, along with my 06 Dodge Ram 2500 and 03 Buick Century would be $946/6 mos, with a $500 deductible. I have had wonderful service with State Farm, and repairs are taken care of without the estimates, etc., and by very reputable body shops. I'm still shopping around, but I will probably stick with State Farm. Due to turning $50, my premium will be significantly reduced, this year.
Darlene


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

muliedon said:


> I have state farm as well, couldn't tell you the exact price but $20-$25 per month sounds right. I was also told that I had insurane that would cover up to the value stated when first purchasing the insurance.
> 
> Muliedon


That's right. If you purchased it for $20,000 they won't pay out more than $20,000. That's the truth.

What they didn't tell you is that this policy will never, ever, ever, pay you anywhere near $20,000 (except maybe for the first few days after you purchase it  The rapid depreciation of the trailer protects the insurance company from ever having to pay out the full $20,000.

If the trailer is totalled, they will pay you the Actual Cash Value, which is ALWAYS (IMHO) _*way less *_ then it would cost you to replace the trailer. If you've ever taken a screwing after a car accident (we have ... twice), you know how this works; they win, you lose *big time*.

Please do yourself a favor and read what Bill (Grunt0311) had to say earlier in this thread. Also see if you can find they postings from the few folks on Outbackers who have had to make a claim on their comprehensive RV policy ... they've all been positive and at least one got back more than they paid for the trailer originally (because the replacement purchase price had gone up).

If you want to do some additional reading, look over your policy and look for the phrases "ACV", "Actual Cash Value", "Total Loss", "Mediation", "Computerized Database Source that produces statistically valid and fair market values for the covered vehicle", "Comparable price", "Fair Market Value". If you are still comfortable with the policy after you read that, then go for it.

Ed


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

For all of you insured with State Farm in California, your trailer policy provides actual cash value (ACV=Cost new minus depreciation) not replacement cost for your trailer.

If you are with State Farm outside of California, I suggest you reconfirm with your agent your understanding of your policy is what is actual.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I have state farm as well, couldn't tell you the exact price but $20-$25 per month sounds right. I was also told that I had insurane that would cover up to the value stated when first purchasing the insurance.
> 
> Muliedon


That's right. If you purchased it for $20,000 they won't pay out more than $20,000. That's the truth.

What they didn't tell you is that this policy will never, ever, ever, pay you anywhere near $20,000 (except maybe for the first few days after you purchase it  The rapid depreciation of the trailer protects the insurance company from ever having to pay out the full $20,000.

If the trailer is totalled, they will pay you the Actual Cash Value, which is ALWAYS (IMHO) _*way less *_ then it would cost you to replace the trailer. If you've ever taken a screwing after a car accident (we have ... twice), you know how this works; they win, you lose *big time*.

Please do yourself a favor and read what Bill (Grunt0311) had to say earlier in this thread. Also see if you can find they postings from the few folks on Outbackers who have had to make a claim on their comprehensive RV policy ... they've all been positive and at least one got back more than they paid for the trailer originally (because the replacement purchase price had gone up).

If you want to do some additional reading, look over your policy and look for the phrases "ACV", "Actual Cash Value", "Total Loss", "Mediation", "Computerized Database Source that produces statistically valid and fair market values for the covered vehicle", "Comparable price", "Fair Market Value". If you are still comfortable with the policy after you read that, then go for it.

Ed
[/quote]

Great advice Ed!!

Any chance the neighborhood party was moved to a new date and you and the family (Larry too) can join us at the Rally?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I have American Modern Home Insurance coverage. I have full replacement coverage , ($15K for a 21RS) for up to 5 years. It cost me $240/year.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

IF you are a full-timer, the add-on policies are not adequate. Full-timers, who live in their rig, have very different insurance needs than casual campers. Since we don't have a house, we don't have homeowners' insurance, which covers much. Accordingly, we went with the RV-specific policy offered by AON. Costs some more, sure, but covers WAY more - including full replacement for the first five model years, and original price paid for the next five. Also included are contents coverage and liability, which we wouldn't have with the add-on insurance.

Sluggo


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mine is with State Auto @ $266.00 yearly. It states Actual Cash Value Less Deductible of $250.00.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine is replacement cost, period. I also have this on my home.
Darlene


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Okay, let me add my 2 cents as an Insurance Agent,
> 
> <snip>
> Your auto policy only covers liability while your trailer is attached to a scheduled auto on the policy. Your home policy may cover the liability, and it would cover the contents but keep in mind that then you need to file another claim on your home policy as well as your auto, and it will be subject to whatever deductible you have on your home policy. So now all of a sudden you have two claims against you.
> <snip>


Bill, this is a huge issue I hadn't thought of before with the add-on policies. Unfortunately we just recently had the opportunity to inquire about a homeowners claim when several bicycles were stolen, totalling about $2000. I figured we were covered, since we had a great homeowners policy with no claims with the same company for $20 years.

Wrong.

When you subtracted the deductable AND the five years of increased premiums due to having a claim on the policy we would only end up $100 ahead.

If this property had been damaged in a trailer accident or something, we'd take a screwing on the property AND on the trailer. It's more than just the double deductable you mentioned, as both auto and property policies would likely have increased premiums for several years.

Ed


----------

